# Critical Mass Bamberg



## multiMonochrom (26. April 2011)

*CRITICAL MASS jeden letzten Freitag im Monat. Start ist 18 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof in Bamberg.​*
Was ist Critical Mass?

Critical Mass ist eine Aktionsform, bei der sich mehrere nicht motorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer scheinbar zufällig und unorganisiert treffen, um mit gemeinsamen Protestfahrten durch Innenstädte [...] auf ihre Belange und Rechte gegenüber dem motorisierten Individualverkehr aufmerksam zu machen.

Wir blockieren nicht den Verkehr, wir sind der Verkehr! Autos stehen nicht im Stau, sie sind der Stau!
Wie?

Die Masse fährt langsam und gemütlich, damit sie eine Einheit bleiben kann.

Und warum braucht Bamberg so etwas?

Bamberg rühmt sich zwar häufig seiner Freundlichkeit für Radfahrer und den entsprechenden Verkehrskonzepten, allerdings sind diese häufig nur unzureichend und teils unsinnig durchgeführt. Radwege die plötzlich enden, die mal einseitig und dann wieder beidseitig befahrbar sind; unzureichende Stellplätze sowohl im Stadtgebiet als auch am Bahnhof, ...

Und ganz abgesehen davon, sollte man regelmäßig darauf hinweisen, das Radfahrer auch zum Straßenverkehr gehören und die gleichen Rechte haben! Radfahrer gehören nicht nur zum Straßenverkehr, wir sind der Verkehr.

Wer organisiert denn das?

Ganz einfach: ALLE! Critical Mass ist keine Wahlkampfveranstaltung, hat mit keiner Partei etwas zu tun und ist auch kein Verein. Es ist also purer Zufall, dass sich möglichst viele Radler an jedem letzten Freitag im Monat um 18 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof treffen.

Die Masse lebt von allen, auch von dir!
Wenn eine Gruppe von mindestens 16 RadfahrerInnen (Die kritische Masse) gemeinsam die gleiche Strecke fährt, so dürfen die RadfahrerInnen auf der Spur nebeneinander fahren (vgl. § 27 StVO) und müssen sich nicht mehr an den rechten Fahrbahnrand quetschen.

Also sagt es euren Freunden und Bekannten weiter, macht euch Flyer oder Aushänge in Schule, Uni und Büro!

Auf gehts!

*Nächster Termin: 29.04.2011​*
weitere Infos auch auf der Facebook Seite


----------



## multiMonochrom (30. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle, die am Freitag dabei waren. Das war eine richtig coole Runde durch die Bamberger Innenstadt!

Wir sehen uns am 24.06. wieder, dann mit verbesserter und vergrößerter Route.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (30. Mai 2011)

wieviele Teilnehmer waren denn dabei?


----------



## multiMonochrom (30. Mai 2011)

19 Leute, also noch ausbaufähig ;-)


----------



## Eschenbiker (30. Mai 2011)

passt doch!  Für den Anfang ganz gut... muss sich halt erst rum sprechen. Habt ihr ne homepage oder sowas?


----------



## multiMonochrom (30. Mai 2011)

Infos gibt es erstmal nur über die Facebook-Seite 

(facebook.com/critical.bamberg)

Aber da sind noch ein paar andere Sachen in Planung


----------



## Meiki (4. Juni 2011)

sind noch zu viert gekommen,haben euch aber leider verpasst

es gibt noch einige intressierte leute für critical mass die ich kenne


----------



## multiMonochrom (4. Juni 2011)

Das ist natürlich schade, dass ihr uns verpasst habt.

Es wäre allerdings sehr cool, wenn du bzw. deine (hoffentlich zahlreichen) Mitfahrer dann am 24. auch dabei wärt


----------



## multiMonochrom (20. Juni 2011)

Am Freitag ist es wieder soweit. 

18 Uhr am Bahnhof, kommt jemand aus dem Forum vorbei?


----------



## Meiki (20. Juni 2011)

wird bei mir leider schwierig weil am nächsten tag das Rennen in Osternohe ist,aber ich gebs weiter


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. Juni 2011)

hallo,
wäre auch dabei....
bin momentan nur verletzt und kann/darf nicht rad fahren.
am 24. bin ich nicht dabei aber den nächsten (ist dan 29.7. ?) wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, bin ich mit sicherheit dabei!
gruss der kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (22. Juni 2011)

da bin ich abends zwar in bamberg, muss allerdings arbeiten D:...

vlt nächstes mal.


----------



## multiMonochrom (23. August 2011)

Auch an diesem Freitag wird es wieder eine kritische Masse geben. Treffpunkt ist, wie immer, um 18 Uhr vor dem Bamberger Bahnhof (Abfahrt gegen 18:15).

Und im Anschluß lassen wir Tag den Tag bei einem kühlen Bamberger Bier ausklingen (die Sandkerwa ruft ;-) )


----------

